# Best Plant/Shrimp Safe Ich Meds



## ngo911

Hi all,

I'm having another ich outbreak and the heat only method I've been using doesn't seem to be effective. It's been at 32 degrees for 4 days now and today (5th day) its set to 30 degrees. (Tank is aerated)

I know that heat will speed up the ich cycle so more white spots are expected, but the troubling thing is that new spots are still popping up on fish that previously did not have any.

At 32 degrees, normal ich should be destroyed and at 30, it shouldn't be able to reproduce but this doesn't seem to be the case.

So now, what is the best plant/shrimp safe ich med that I can use with the heat treatment? Does anyone have success using a certain med?

I would normally stick with the suggested 10 day heat treatment but there have already been 2 casualties so I am looking for something more effective.

Thank you in advanced!


----------



## plantedinvertz

Seachem Paraguard for the most part is plant and shrimp safe but dont overdose and gradually incerease from 25% to 50%. I think 50% is the maximum dose for shrimp


----------



## AvianAquatics

What are the shrimps? Cause once I dose at least 4 different type of Ich medicine and had a Cherry Shrimp with the sick fishes (I didn't know she was in there) and she was fine. But I'm not too sure about plants. I know some Medicine that turns the water blue for long periods of time will turn the plants blue (like Java Moss), which I had to throw out later. You might also want to add some salt since it will speed up the Ich cycle and wouldn't harm the shrimps too much. When my Chocolate Gourami got sick a fish shop guy recommended a all nature immune booster called Fish-FX Probiotic Disease Preventative & Immune Booster for Fresh & Salt water. It is natural and chemical free so if you are reluctant to use Ich medicines then you might want to give this a try. But it's only protection not really a cure. Nonetheless it might shorten the cycle by a little bit.


----------



## ngo911

They are Amano shrimp and unfortunately, I can't use salt because of the plants.

Another fish just passed so I will be lowering the heat before I lose anymore.

Paraguard sounds like a good option. I've also read that some people have had success with Rid Ick and Ick Attack. Does anyone have experience with these?


----------



## CRS Fan

I used Quick Cure on numerous occasions with Amano and planted tanks. I usually dose at 50% regular strength (tetra/loach strength) in the morning and evening for a 10 - 14 day treatment. I maintain regulaur WC as per usual and make sure to remove any carbon or chemical water purifiers. I usually increase temperature slightly over the course of treatment. I rarely have losses and it seems to be stress free for most plants (Amanos are practically bomb proof IMHO).

Good Luck,

Stuart


----------



## ngo911

Thanks for the info Stuart. 

To clarify, did you do 50% dosage in the morning and 50% dosage in the evening? Or did you do 25% dosage in the morning and 25% dosage in the evening, for a total of 50% dosage for the day?


----------



## CRS Fan

I used 50% in the morning and 50% in the evening. Malachite Green is light sensitive. This was with cardinal Tetras/Rummynose/Amanos in the tank.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Ursus sapien

CRS Fan said:


> I used Quick Cure on numerous occasions with Amano and planted tanks. I usually dose at 50% regular strength (tetra/loach strength) in the morning and evening for a 10 - 14 day treatment. I maintain regulaur WC as per usual and make sure to remove any carbon or chemical water purifiers. I usually increase temperature slightly over the course of treatment. I rarely have losses and it seems to be stress free for most plants (Amanos are practically bomb proof IMHO).
> 
> Good Luck,
> 
> Stuart


thanks for that. I've got a tank with some corries and loaches that may have ich, and was wondering how to proceed. 
Caution for pregnant women- malachite green will harm the fetus.


----------



## ngo911

Just an update for anyone who's interested...

I have been treating as suggested by Stuart and so far (day 6), it appears to be working very well. All of the plants look great and as far as I can tell, none of the shrimp nor assassin snails are dead. I may have had a rummynose and one or two killifish die since I don't see them. However, I don't see any dead bodies either so they could just be hiding.


----------



## CRS Fan

ngo911 said:


> Just an update for anyone who's interested...
> 
> I have been treating as suggested by Stuart and so far (day 6), it appears to be working very well. All of the plants look great and as far as I can tell, none of the shrimp nor assassin snails are dead. I may have had a rummynose and one or two killifish die since I don't see them. However, I don't see any dead bodies either so they could just be hiding.


I love it when a plan comes together.....       

BTW.... the A-Team is definitely a rental.....

Stuart


----------



## thefishwife

I have used Kordon's Ich Attach its an organic liquid for ich, never lost one plant or shrimp when I used it.


----------

